

I don’t “consume content” on my iPad. I read, I watch, I share, I learn. - pooriaazimi
http://shawnblanc.net/2011/08/consuming-content/

======
stcredzero
"I run, I ride, I swim, I fly!"

[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4QEzJe6_ok&feature=playe...](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h4QEzJe6_ok&feature=player_detailpage#t=49s)

